# Hadaly RDA - Building



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Hi guys,

So I got my Hadaly RDA this morning. I am using a prebuilt coil from the Coil Master Ready Box - Coil and Wick Kit. I just wanted some well built coils in front of me to have something to compare to, for when I build my own. The next coil I use will be my own build I promise!  

Anyway, I got the coil in! Here are a couple pics:





It seems to be heating correctly, does this look alright so far?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (28/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I got my Hadaly RDA this morning. I am using a prebuilt coil from the Coil Master Ready Box - Coil and Wick Kit. I just wanted some well built coils in front of me to have something to compare to, for when I build my own. The next coil I use will be my own build I promise!
> 
> ...


Looks great as far as I can see bud! Awesome man, will u be squonking with the hadaly?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

@Jengz haven’t gotten that far yet, but the idea of squonking is very appealing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (28/12/17)

Carnival said:


> @Jengz haven’t gotten that far yet, but the idea of squonking is very appealing!


Oh it’s a good world for the hadaly, but happy vaping on this little dripper, it’s has been and still is the best atty I’ve ever owned

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Ready to go!!

This coil is 0.3ohm, what wattage can I vape it up to?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Did some googling, seems I can go up to 80W? Sitting at 45W for now. Will go up to 50W.

Can I just say that I’m OFFICIALLY HOOKED!  Happily vaping away on my Hadaly

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/17)

Congratulations @Carnival , that looks great. You will now see how wattage can change flavours, good luck with the experimenting and enjoy the new phase. I do not go too far up in wattage and do daily at 27 to 40, but the odd toot on the rda at 60+ is good when the itch hits.

Hope you will find the sweet spot for you, many happy clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Oh wow @carniival!!

Congrats on your first RDA coil and wick!
Well done
I dont know the Hadaly but it looks ok 
The makn thing is how does it vape? 

Enjoy it!
Welcome to the rebuildable rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @Carnival , that looks great. You will now see how wattage can change flavours, good luck with the experimenting and enjoy the new phase. I do not go too far up in wattage and do daily at 27 to 40, but the odd toot on the rda at 60+ is good when the itch hits.
> 
> Hope you will find the sweet spot for you, many happy clouds.



Thank you @Room Fogger! I am busy experimenting as we speak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> Oh wow @carniival!!
> 
> Congrats on your first RDA coil and wick!
> Well done
> ...



Thanks @Silver! 

I have Buckshot Vapor in it (raspberry grape candy flavour) and the Hadaly is rockin’ it! 
I’m really loving how easily one can switch flavours with a RDA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Quick question, how long do these coils last before you need to build a new one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/12/17)

i rewick 5 time's per coil. du u know how to clean it when you rewick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i rewick 5 time's per coil. du u know how to clean it when you rewick



I don’t! Would you mind telling me how to clean it please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (28/12/17)

take cotton out. heat coil up it will clow it might burn as well. do it 2 3 times til no clouds come of then glow it again rinse it water. repeat. u can also after water rinse use a small wire brush (i need one) till no burnt particulars are left. cool down wig up and vape. ps hold coil wen pulling old wig out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Thank you @Moerse Rooikat, I will do that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Quick question, how long do these coils last before you need to build a new one?


The wick I change about weekly, but the coils can stay for ages if you look after them. I had the same pair in my Cthulhu for about 9 months!

When you take your old wick out, just dry burn the coil (fire it till it glows) and blow on it a bit. I have a steel brush I brush them with, but I have heard others run a warm coil under water to clean it too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Awesome, thank you! @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (28/12/17)

Stosta said:


> but I have heard others run a warm coil under water to clean it too.



Just make sure no water goes anywhere other than on the coil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Coil life does depend on how much you vape, what power, what the coil is made of and what juices you vape.

My kanthal coils in my workhorse Lemo1 last me about 2-3 months. fruity menthols at lowish power (say 15 Watts). I probably go through about a tank of 4ml every 2/3 days, so in a month, about 40ml or so on that device. I rewick say every 30 mls because i use the same juice in there. So after 2 months I can feel the coil is getting a bit tired, the flavour is still ok but its dropped off a bit.

On a higher power RDA with different juices you will probably get a bit less life. But the coils often last longer than the curiosity to try something different

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Thanks for the info @Silver. I do seem to like a bit higher wattage use, not a great habit to get into for the coil though. Will try work on that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/12/17)

Congrats @Carnival hadaly is indeed a flavour beast 

Check on YouTube for coil cleaning techniques. I've tried difernt ways with same result, easiest being heat and rinse. Also take into account that you may never lean it when u drip or juice just spills thru the airholes but other than that.. purely blissful for its size and capabilities. Another tip would be to try a alien or framed staple Coil. They enhance flavour more than normal fused claptons 

Happy vaping bud

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (29/12/17)

Thanks! @JsPLAYn. 

Funny you mention the aliens, I’ve been eyeing them for that reason (flavour) and believe me I’d love to try them. However, I promised myself I’d build my own coil after the prebuilt one I have now. I want to see what I can do on my own with coil building, I really enjoyed putting my Hadaly together. 

I’ll definitely take a look at some YouTube videos for coil cleaning techniques!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (29/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> take cotton out. heat coil up it will clow it might burn as well. do it 2 3 times til no clouds come of then glow it again rinse it water. repeat. u can also after water rinse use a small wire brush (i need one) till no burnt particulars are left. cool down wig up and vape. ps hold coil wen pulling old wig out.



Something interesting I heard on one of sirvape's live vids. Is to be careful when using a brush to clean coils especially when cleaning higher gage wire as the brush can damage this wire. Especially with exotic coils like aliens etc where the outer wire is made of a extremely high gage. Think the interview was with @RiaanRed he said dry burning and waiting for the coils to cool (not red hot but still hot) and then rinse with cold water work's best for prolonged coil life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/12/17)

Friep said:


> Something interesting I heard on one of sirvape's live vids. Is to be careful when using a brush to clean coils especially when cleaning higher gage wire as the brush can damage this wire. Especially with exotic coils like aliens etc where the outer wire is made of a extremely high gage. Think the interview was with @RiaanRed he said dry burning and waiting for the coils to cool (not red hot but still hot) and then rinse with cold water work's best for prolonged coil life.


thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joeman187 (30/12/17)

Have a look at the link below from @Kaos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

Friep said:


> Something interesting I heard on one of sirvape's live vids. Is to be careful when using a brush to clean coils especially when cleaning higher gage wire as the brush can damage this wire. Especially with exotic coils like aliens etc where the outer wire is made of a extremely high gage. Think the interview was with @RiaanRed he said dry burning and waiting for the coils to cool (not red hot but still hot) and then rinse with cold water work's best for prolonged coil life.



Thank you for this @Friep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

joeman187 said:


> Have a look at the link below from @Kaos




Great video, I’m going to do this! Thanks @joeman187.

Question for anyone who can answer:

Just for safety purposes (I saw it caught fire a little bit in the video) can I pull the cotton out first, and then dry burn the coils instead of dry burning while the cotton is still in the coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (30/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Great video, I’m going to do this! Thanks @joeman187.
> 
> Question for anyone who can answer:
> 
> Just for safety purposes (I saw it caught fire a little bit in the video) can I pull the cotton out first, and then dry burn the coils instead of dry burning while the cotton is still in the coil?


Definitely remove the cotton first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Great video, I’m going to do this! Thanks @joeman187.
> 
> Question for anyone who can answer:
> 
> Just for safety purposes (I saw it caught fire a little bit in the video) can I pull the cotton out first, and then dry burn the coils instead of dry burning while the cotton is still in the coil?



Just another tip @Carnival
If you put out the cotton and then dry fire it, there is often some juice on the coils
Just be careful, dont hold it too close to your eyes, sometimes that juice can "splatter" and its hot.
Like boiling little droplets of juice.

So those first few pulses, do it at least arms length away. Or wear glasses 

Same applies after rinsing in water and then pulsing afterward

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

Will do! Thank you for the advice @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crafted Coils (30/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> take cotton out. heat coil up it will clow it might burn as well. do it 2 3 times til no clouds come of then glow it again rinse it water. repeat. u can also after water rinse use a small wire brush (i need one) till no burnt particulars are left. cool down wig up and vape. ps hold coil wen pulling old wig out.



Don't forget, don't rinse until its cooled off, rapidly heating and cooling changes the wires propeties, becareful of that, also I would recommend a toothbrush rather than a metal brush, expecially when using pre-polished wire, it takes away the polish and it also acts like sand paper it might leave some filings behind.

@Carnival I hope you enjoy the new experience of rebuilding, if you ever need help don't hesitate to pm, I'll try and help wherever I can

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

@akhalz thank you kindly for the advice! Using a toothbrush does make more sense to me as oppose to a wire brush. And thanks for the pm offer, very nice of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/12/17)

akhalz said:


> Don't forget, don't rinse until its cooled off, rapidly heating and cooling changes the wires propeties, becareful of that, also I would recommend a toothbrush rather and a metal brush, expecially when using pre-polished wire, it takes away the polish and it also acts like sand paper it might leave some filings behind.
> 
> @Carnival I hope you enjoy the new experience of rebuilding, if you ever need help don't hesitate to pm, I'll try and help wherever I can


Good advice @akhalz. . A mistake I made alot and then ruin coils. . I also heat until it glow and once glow goes away I quickly rinse under running water and repeat only if necessary. I've only also ever used a toothbrush as I feel safer . Metal on metal isn't always a good thing but also only necessary if I use juices that have lotsa sweetner lol otherwise it's rinse burn off water and rewick

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

Oh wow. This Hadaly seems outstanding !!!

Fitted the non bf pin. And didn't have to build anything. It had an alien preinstalled by @Amir.

So I just wicked and lubed it up












And here it is on the Minikin V1.5. Nice and compact






@Amir sent me some of his Brainfreeze XXX blend. In a XXX bottle 

So how's the first vape?

Well it's very very good. Airflow is restricted lung. Flavour is rich and pure. Can feel its got good "definition" of the flavour. It's very good. I can see myself enjoying this Hadaly.

I don't know the juice. Well I know XXX but not Brainfreeze. This blend with Brainfreeze is very nice @Amir! Cool and fruity and refreshing.

Am vaping at 35 to 40 Watts. Driptip gets a bit too hot for me but I need to experiment more.

It's a lovely atty and I am very glad I got it. Going to use it for testing juices and DIY blends.

@KZOR I can see why you like this atty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh wow. This Hadaly seems outstanding !!!
> 
> Fitted the non bf pin. And didn't have to build anything. It had an alien preinstalled by @Amir.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Still my favourite RDA. Is that an authentic @Silver ?


----------



## KZOR (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> @KZOR I can see why you like this atty


It is brilliant. No-one will ever convince me otherwise. It just suites my vaping style like the glass slipper fit Cinderella's foot. 
Airflow is perfect, flavour heavenly, looks great, tons of customizable options, fantastic machining and building friendly on top of everything as well.
So glad you also finding enjoyment in this atty .... definitely one of the seven wonders of the vaping world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

Pixstar said:


> Congrats! Still my favourite RDA. Is that an authentic @Silver ?



Thanks @Pixstar 
Yes, authentic from @Amir - as far as i know
Got it on the classifieds !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Pixstar
> Yes, authentic from @Amir - as far as i know
> Got it on the classifieds !


Awesome! Just noticed your post in the Vape Mail thread. It's one of those "investment" vape products IMO lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

KZOR said:


> It is brilliant. No-one will ever convince me otherwise. It just suites my vaping style like the glass slipper fit Cinderella's foot.
> Airflow is perfect, flavour heavenly, looks great, tons of customizable options, fantastic machining and building friendly on top of everything as well.
> So glad you also finding enjoyment in this atty .... definitely one of the seven wonders of the vaping world.



Thanks @KZOR 
You were a very important part of me deciding to go for this - 

Can you do me a favour and just look at the post screw assembly in my photos above
It looks as if the one side is a bit skew.
When i took out the bf pin to put in the non bf pin, i saw something moving on top, but i think it was the other side where the insulator is, not the side that looks skew in the photo

I looked at both sides and they look very similar, asif they jutting a bit inward, if you know what i mean

Not sure if thats how its supposed to be. Maybe i wasnt supposed to take out the bf pin while a coil was installed. Lol.


----------



## KZOR (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> It looks as if the one side is a bit skew.


Lol .... both my authentics does exactly the same thing and both are the same post as yours. I also watched quite a few reviews where this popped up. It did not make building on it any harder and sure as hell had no influence on the flavour so i never gave it another thought.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

@KZOR 
I know you like your framed but have you ever put a "normal" round wire coil into the Hadaly?
If so, how does it compare?
Any thoughts?

I am looking for a crisper vape and while the flavour on this alien at 0.2 ohms is very, very good - i am thinking of trying 26g or 28g SS normal round wire. What ID? Will 2.5mm be ok?


----------



## Petrus (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> @KZOR
> I know you like your framed but have you ever put a "normal" round wire coil into the Hadaly?
> If so, how does it compare?
> Any thoughts?
> ...


@Silver, I am currently running one of my Hadaly's with 24ga Ni80 round wire, 3mm ID, flavour is spot on and the drip tip doesn't get so hot. 26ga SS316 will also do the job. If you have 24 ga flat wire like Flapton 60 the flavour will definitely knock your socks off. Good investment. Now we must get you a good regulated squonker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> while the flavour on this alien at 0.2 ohms is very, very good


There is your first problem. The Hadaly was brought into this world with one solemate as part if his destiny and that solemate goes by the name "Framed Staple". When a person uses the Hadaly and gives the opinion " very,very good" then we have a problem. Words like amazing, fantastic, brilliant and so forth should be uttered when the Hadaly is treated, caressed and dressed in the correct manner. 

Jokes aside ...... i will try a simple 24ga build only if you try a framed staple.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

Petrus said:


> @Silver, I am currently running one of my Hadaly's with 24ga Ni80 round wire, 3mm ID, flavour is spot on and the drip tip doesn't get so hot. 26ga SS316 will also do the job. If you have 24 ga flat wire like Flapton 60 the flavour will definitely knock your socks off. Good investment. Now we must get you a good regulated squonker.



Thanks @Petrus - much appreciated
Looks like i have a lot of experimentation on the cards for this atty
I dont have flat wire, will have to get some to try, have heard a lot about this flapton wire but never tried it
Thanks again

Yeah, regulated mod next, baby steps
But it has to be "Reo" rugged and "Reo" simple. Hehe 
And i dont like soft bottles. Neither do i want to put them in with tweezers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (19/1/18)

@KZOR, I agree. The Hadaly is definitely one of my best RDA's. The best investment was after I bought mine I ordered two more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/1/18)

KZOR said:


> There is your first problem. The Hadaly was brought into this world with one solemate as part if his destiny and that solemate goes by the name "Framed Staple". When a person uses the Hadaly and gives the opinion " very,very good" then we have a problem. Words like amazing, fantastic, brilliant and so forth should be uttered when the Hadaly is treated, caressed and dressed in the correct manner.
> 
> Jokes aside ...... i will try a simple 24ga build only if you try a framed staple.



That was classic @KZOR !
Lol

I definitely would like to try a framed staple, but the best chance i have of making one is to take out one of the staples from my desk stapler and framing it with a spare picture frame

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh wow. This Hadaly seems outstanding !!!
> 
> Fitted the non bf pin. And didn't have to build anything. It had an alien preinstalled by @Amir.
> 
> ...



Glad you’re off to a good start @Silver. Take note of the coil height as well as the width for your next build. A neat coil is a tasty coil 

I find the heat issue to be a real pain on the hadaly so I’ve managed to dig up one of the old NEBOX drip tips. Fits nicely and it’s a bit longer than the hadaly tip giving your lips more room for comfort and away from the top cap. 

As for the brain freeze xxx mix, or naked xxl as I like to call it, well that’s summer in the heart of winter right there. Be careful though because it’s a high nic composition on a sub ohm build and quite big clouds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (19/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @KZOR
> You were a very important part of me deciding to go for this -
> 
> Can you do me a favour and just look at the post screw assembly in my photos above
> ...



It’s just the top most part of the post, the clamp, that goes a bit skew if you don’t hold it in place when tightening down the coil. Has no negative impact on anything except for maybe OCD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Amir said:


> Glad you’re off to a good start @Silver. Take note of the coil height as well as the width for your next build. A neat coil is a tasty coil
> 
> I find the heat issue to be a real pain on the hadaly so I’ve managed to dig up one of the old NEBOX drip tips. Fits nicely and it’s a bit longer than the hadaly tip giving your lips more room for comfort and away from the top cap.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Amir
I have taken note and a few photos of the build in there. Will keep that in mind, thanks
What ID is that coil? Can you remember? Feels quite large from the amount of cotton that went in
Feels like 3mm to me, or maybe even 3.5?

As for the nic, dont worry, i think you mixed 6 and 3 ? Or was it 6 and 9 ?
Anyhow, its lightweight 
I now have Bruised Berry Ice 9mg in the hadaly and petri for comparison purposes. And thats not too bad either.


----------



## Amir (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> I have taken note and a few photos of the build in there. Will keep that in mind, thanks
> What ID is that coil? Can you remember? Feels quite large from the amount of cotton that went in
> Feels like 3mm to me, or maybe even 3.5?
> ...



It’s a 3mm ID coil @Silver. The mix is 3 and 6 but it’s not only the nic and throat hit that gets ya... it’s the teeth chattering chill too. The new batch I’m busy with is significantly stronger though. 30ml 6mg xxx and 60 ml 6mg brain freeze with 10ml 18mg nic bumper. Still busy gathering the ingredients but it’s in the works. Gonna have frost bite on my mustache when I’m done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Amir said:


> It’s a 3mm ID coil @Silver. The mix is 3 and 6 but it’s not only the nic and throat hit that gets ya... it’s the teeth chattering chill too. The new batch I’m busy with is significantly stronger though. 30ml 6mg xxx and 60 ml 6mg brain freeze with 10ml 18mg nic bumper. Still busy gathering the ingredients but it’s in the works. Gonna have frost bite on my mustache when I’m done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @Amir 

Your new batch of juice sounds great!!
As we discussed, try get some 36mg PG nic, the PG also helps a bit with the sharpness and throat hit
And if you want nice menthol, get some menthol concentrate from Vapour Mountain. I love that !
I am never without my nic and menthol to add to juices...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> 
> Your new batch of juice sounds great!!
> As we discussed, try get some 36mg PG nic, the PG also helps a bit with the sharpness and throat hit
> ...









So painfully delicious 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

That is awesome @Amir !!
The 36mg suits the Reo Mini very well!
Compensation by more power in the juice !!!


----------



## Amir (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> That is awesome @Amir !!
> The 36mg suits the Reo Mini very well!
> Compensation by more power in the juice !!!



Exactly the reason why I know I can live with it... Just need to find the optimal build for it... Going to try a between the posts single coil because the one sided single coil leaves too much room for air so it makes for a very dry vape which is fine but because its high PG it will dry my mouth out and that's pretty unpleasant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (20/1/18)

Amir said:


> Exactly the reason why I know I can live with it... Just need to find the optimal build for it... Going to try a between the posts single coil because the one sided single coil leaves too much room for air so it makes for a very dry vape which is fine but because its high PG it will dry my mouth out and that's pretty unpleasant



I know its not ideal but you could use cotton to "plug" the empty side, I got better results that way vs a center/ Z coil

Best regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

@Amir this is for you

Reo Mini about to get a high octane pitstop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (20/1/18)

Scissorhands said:


> I know its not ideal but you could use cotton to "plug" the empty side, I got better results that way vs a center/ Z coil
> 
> Best regards



A huge factor in my perception of the vape quality also takes into consideration the neatness of the coil and layout in the chamber. Not a fan of cotton plugs, overlapping wraps, skew coils etc. I like nice clean tidy workspace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir (20/1/18)

Silver said:


> @Amir this is for you
> 
> Reo Mini about to get a high octane pitstop



Need to get myself an RM2 to play around with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Found a great alternative to the stock tip on the Hadaly 






It's that extremely comfortable drip tip from the Merlin Mini. 

Doesn't get so hot. Taller. It's a bit bigger and wider. A lot more comfortable. 

Side note - My gosh it's a great tip. Wish I had a few of them!! Used this also on my OL16 for a while and it was great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Right it's time to do some testing with the Hadaly. 

Still have the 0.18 ohm 3mm ID Alien that @Amir left in for me when I got the Hadaly. 

Now am going to try it with a juice I know by now pretty well. It's LIT SideChick plus a bit more nic plus some menthol. 

In we go, all lubed up






Whoa, this Hadaly produces lots of dense flavour. My word. The menthol is a tad too strong. (This juice I use comfortably in my Billet / Exo and Skyline) 

But I still feel it's way too hot. Can't take toots more than a second. Even less. It's dense, wet and rich. But it's not ramping fast. And I think it could be crisper. 

Don't get me wrong. It's really good but I am going to try out some new coils and see if I can make it a bit cooler so I can take longer draws and try get it crisper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ugi (28/1/18)

@Silver try 6 wrap 22g khantal ever so slightly spaced

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Ugi said:


> @Silver try 6 wrap 22g khantal ever so slightly spaced



Thanks @Ugi
I am going to try thinner wires first. I prefer a crisper milder vape 
But thanks for the headsup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Ugi
> I am going to try thinner wires first. I prefer a crisper milder vape
> But thanks for the headsup



I can relate @Silver. I visited @KZOR yesterday and he gave me a coil that he built in his video day before. It’s an awesome coil that produces magic flavour but because it ohms out at .17, my Hadaly gets hot as well and I can feel my lips going from rare to well done. 

But... I had a toot on @KZOR’s Hadaly with a very similar set up. The difference though is that he has that awesome @hands tip on there as well as a clear cap. The difference is immense. His Hadaly wasn’t even warm. 

I can only think that those 2 things make a massive difference. 

Looking forward to seeing what build you try next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Ok don't laugh

1.4 ohms. 28g Kanthal. 8 wraps. 2.4mm ID. Royal wicks.






One small problem. Trying to lower the coil enough is not easy because the atty sides get in the way of the screwdriver mandrel. Lol. I want the airflow to hit the bottom of the coil.

Can't see if the airflow channels are angled up but I put a piece of wire through them and they look horizontal ?

My first Hadaly build. When I undid the screws the little bases under them came out. Spent some time trying to figure out how they fit back. Lol.

Why 28g you ask? Well it's my first point of reference. I know this wire well. And I know the crispness.

Anyhow , got it in and pushed the coil down a bit with the back of the screwdriver.

And the verdict ?

*Wow , it's gorgeous. Better for me than the previous alien!*

Am vaping at 12-15 watts. 13 feels about the best.


It's *MUCH cooler* and I can take nice long draws. Yeah! I like that. Drip tip doesn't get hot.
*Flavour* is a lot crisper. And so pure. My word. Lovely.
Nowhere near as dense or rich but it's like you took out all the base on a HIFI and maxed the treble. Haha.
Flavour is a bit 'hollower'. Feels like the chamber is just a tad too big for this coil. I think it needs a slightly beefier coil and a bit more surface area with a bit more power.
*Menthol is less*. Don't like that so much. It's there just doesn't blast you like the alien did.
This is a great coil. Would leave it in but I must press on. Have taken photos and recorded all specs in case I need to revert back to this later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Wow , it's gorgeous.


So you started understanding why i love my hadaly so much?
It is as @shaun2707 said ..... once you have the right coil and accessories this atty is just pure magic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## joshthecarver (28/1/18)

I had a Fralien from the Coil Company in my Hadaly with half a wrap less, came out to 0.2ohms. Great, dense, warm flavour but the battery life sucked. I'd get 4-5ml on a mech squonker before the batteries reached 3.7V. So I switched them out with 22 gauge Haywire Flatwire NI80, 6 and a half wrap spaced, coming in at 0.34 ohms and WOW. Still warm enough, instant ramp up and the flavour is almost as good. No, just different. If you get the chance I'd definitely try it @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

KZOR said:


> So you started understanding why i love my hadaly so much?
> It is as @shaun2707 said ..... once you have the right coil and accessories this atty is just pure magic.



I can certainly understand @KZOR
This atty does great justice to flavour. I can feel it immediately with this 28g "reference coil"

The flavour is very pure and "clear". Wow.

Just a question @KZOR, are those air channels angled upward slightly or are they horizontal?


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

joshthecarver said:


> I had a Fralien from the Coil Company in my Hadaly with half a wrap less, came out to 0.2ohms. Great, dense, warm flavour but the battery life sucked. I'd get 4-5ml on a mech squonker before the batteries reached 3.7V. So I switched them out with 22 gauge Haywire Flatwire NI80, 6 and a half wrap spaced, coming in at 0.34 ohms and WOW. Still warm enough, instant ramp up and the flavour is almost as good. No, just different. If you get the chance I'd definitely try it @Silver
> View attachment 120383



Thanks for the tip @joshthecarver !
I need to get some of this flatwire and try it but i dont have it at the moment
Will make a note
Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> upward slightly or are they horizontal?


Horizontal but at an angle inwards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Thanks @KZOR
That is helpful

Do you know what i am referring to by not being able to get a 2.5mm coil low enough with the coil around the scredriver because the sides are in the way?

Seems like the airflow must try be about in line with the bottom part of the coil. Now i understand why 3mm is probably the sweet spot ID for this. But at my kind of power and heat I prefer 2.5mm 

I will soldier on


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Ok next up

We're moving thicker
have decided to do 26g NI80

I will report back when its all done


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

PS - yoh, the flavour is good with this little 28g!

So sad to rip it out
Sniff, sniff


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Horizontal but at an angle inwards.
> View attachment 120385



Just confirming @KZOR 's diagram he posted above.






The air slots are indeed angled inwards. That's 28g wire going through the Hadaly and they crisscross in the middle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Pixstar (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @KZOR
> That is helpful
> 
> Do you know what i am referring to by not being able to get a 2.5mm coil low enough with the coil around the scredriver because the sides are in the way?
> ...


Hi @Silver try using the short end of an ‘L’ shaped allen key to push your coil down further. If you have an allen key that is the same diameter as the ID of the coil, even better.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ok next up
> 
> We're moving thicker
> have decided to do 26g NI80
> ...



Awaiting your feedback on the 26g. Got my clone on thursday and still trying to get my build right on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Found a great alternative to the stock tip on the Hadaly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use the same tip on my hadaly as well and found the airflow to be a lot more smoother than the std drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Just confirming @KZOR 's diagram he posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Silver , if I could interfere, I think this is what you are looking for

Try ni80 26 parallel, 3mm id, 6 wraps

Have been using the Hadaly daily since feb 2017 and always come back to this build

Best regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Pixstar said:


> Hi @Silver try using the short end of an ‘L’ shaped allen key to push your coil down further. If you have an allen key that is the same diameter as the ID of the coil, even better.



That was genius @Pixstar 
Will need to look if I have one 
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Scissorhands said:


> @Silver , if I could interfere, I think this is what you are looking for
> 
> Try ni80 26 parallel, 3mm id, 6 wraps
> 
> ...



Thanks @Scissorhands 
Into the Hadaly 'to do' list this will go
Much appreciated for that bit of advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Adephi said:


> Awaiting your feedback on the 26g. Got my clone on thursday and still trying to get my build right on it.



It's coming @Adephi


----------



## Christos (28/1/18)

Just to add @Silver.
My coil of choice that I use in most atties is 2x28awg claptoned with 38 or 40 awg.
All ni80.
Some atties I need more heat and have different builds etc but my plain wire or what used to be my 26 awg ni80 coils have all been replaced with 2x28 awg claptons.

I have a coil in mind for the hadaly but the basis has been covered nicely by @KZOR and I gather you don't like the hotter vapes too much.
I would go for a 3x28 awg and 40 Clapton to get the middle ground of heat for the size of the chamber but that's just me.
I sold my hadaly the day I got good flavour out of it unfortunately!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Right

Next coil

26g NI80. 2.4mm ID. 10 wraps (visible from top). Settled at 0.8 ohms.

Vaping at 18-20 Watts






Wowee. This is good. I think I will perch on this coil for a while.


There's *more heat* but the drip tip doesn't get too hot. It's a warmish vape (for me) but not hot at all. Temp seems perfect.
*Crispness* is down a bit compared to the thinner 28g Kanthal which is to be expected but it's still crisp and lovely. Way way crisper than the original alien.
With a bit more power and more surface area there's *more vapour so it's denser and richer. *Less "hollow" than the 28g coil. Glad to report it's still a pure taste. Clean. I like that.
*Ramp up is very good.* NI80 26g is decent when it comes to that. No waiting.
*Menthol is much higher. *Music to my ears.  It's nice and burny on the throat and I can still do longer draws.

This is a great coil for me on the Hadaly. Simple and effective. I like it a lot.

Oh, nearly forgot to mention. Initially I wicked it a bit loose and it wasn't good at all. Was popping and not smooth. Then I wicked it tighter. Voila. Perfect. *So keep it tight. *

Am loving the Hadaly. It is most certainly a flavour machine of note. Am going to enjoy using this for DIY testing and would love to use it for some juice reviews too.

Another point - other than lowering the coil, installing coils in this atty is so so easy! You just loosen the screw a little bit and slide the wire under the 'plate'. The coil legs fit perfectly and just slide into place. It's so cool. As if it was made for easy coil installation. Winner winner.

Ooh, im a happy chappy now 

PS - special word of congrats to @SEAN P and @KieranD for the special juice i am using in this Hadaly coil exploration exercise. *LIT SideChick* - what a great fruity menthol vape. It tastes absolutely amazing in this Hadaly setup! Ok, ive nicced it up a bit and added more menthol - but thats my usual  if you like fruity menthol vapes, give this one a try. Great one @SEAN P !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaos (28/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Great video, I’m going to do this! Thanks @joeman187.
> 
> Question for anyone who can answer:
> 
> Just for safety purposes (I saw it caught fire a little bit in the video) can I pull the cotton out first, and then dry burn the coils instead of dry burning while the cotton is still in the coil?




Hey there, Kaos here (Dude from video) The cotton catching fire was me just firing it way longer than i should. LOL Usually i take the cotton out first, drop the wattage to pulsing wattage (whatever that may be for your coils) Usually between 30-50w. 
single coils and thinner gauge wire would be less than that, between 15-30w. Depending on how big the coil is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Christos said:


> Just to add @Silver.
> My coil of choice that I use in most atties is 2x28awg claptoned with 38 or 40 awg.
> All ni80.
> Some atties I need more heat and have different builds etc but my plain wire or what used to be my 26 awg ni80 coils have all been replaced with 2x28 awg claptons.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback @Christos 
My only problem is that im not there yet 
I can make simple coils quite well but not fused claptons.

Maybe one day we can set up my hadaly with one of these coils and i can do a flavour comparison for me.
Only problem with this coil testing is that one needs more than one atty!! For side by side comparisons!


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Kaos said:


> Hey there, Kaos here (Dude from video) The cotton catching fire was me just firing it way longer than i should. LOL Usually i take the cotton out first, drop the wattage to pulsing wattage (whatever that may be for your coils) Usually between 30-50w.
> single coils and thinner gauge wire would be less than that, between 15-30w. Depending on how big the coil is



Howzit @Kaos 
Good to see you here


----------



## Kaos (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Howzit @Kaos
> Good to see you here


Hey hey MR Silver!!! Thanks for the welcome, I know I've been meaning to get more active on here for a VERY long time! I'm making it a priority to start engaging more on the forums. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> Only problem with this coil testing is that one needs more than one atty!!


And another part of the rabbit hole opens.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Kaos said:


> Hey hey MR Silver!!! Thanks for the welcome, I know I've been meaning to get more active on here for a VERY long time! I'm making it a priority to start engaging more on the forums. lol



Great to hear!
We have such a great team of vaping enthusiasts here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/1/18)

Please remind me to send you some coils @Silver. Next time I make coils I'll make some for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

Christos said:


> Please remind me to send you some coils @Silver. Next time I make coils I'll make some for you.



Thank you @Christos 
So kind of you

I will buy you a pizza when the opportunity presents itself!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (6/4/18)

Good morning fellow hadaly owners. 

I started runnig into problems with my hadaly this morning. Well not really a problem but my OCD is killing me. 

The tip seems to fit very tight and might have damaged orings as in the picture it sits skew and not flush. 


Then secondly it seems as if i am having leakage on the cap orings, the picture will show it beter than me trying to explain. 



So my 2 areas i need help with i think is the oring sizes on the tip and cap and maybe where i can get. 
Ps i am located in krugersdorp and can travel in gauteng if needs be. 

All help will be welcomed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (6/4/18)

The tips are a very tight fit. The best way to get it to fit flush is to make sure it's lubricated (which I assume you're doing already) then pushing down hard in a twisting motion as though you're screwing it in. That generally works for me.

The cap and base fit with tight tolerances but a very small gap between them. This gap is sufficient to allow condensation from the cap you seep into this gap. This results in juice squeezing out when the cap is replaced, unless both cap and base have been thoroughly dried before refitting.

Hope this helps allay your OCD a little

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yas786 (13/4/18)

Looks like I’ll be joining the hadaly club very soon. I managed to snag a hadaly off someone here in the U.K. they had 2 and the one they weren’t using offered it to me. 
Missed the delivery today of it but will go tomo to post office to collect. 

I know it’s easy to over squonk it but really wanted to add it to my collection. I have the awesome entheon with the hadeon caps so will sit next to it. 

Been reading through the thread so will be trying a few builds in it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Looks like I’ll be joining the hadaly club very soon. I managed to snag a hadaly off someone here in the U.K. they had 2 and the one they weren’t using offered it to me.
> Missed the delivery today of it but will go tomo to post office to collect.
> 
> I know it’s easy to over squonk it but really wanted to add it to my collection. I have the awesome entheon with the hadeon caps so will sit next to it.
> ...



Enjoy the Hadaly @Yas786 
Let us know how it goes and what build you try first


----------



## Yas786 (13/4/18)

Silver said:


> Enjoy the Hadaly @Yas786
> Let us know how it goes and what build you try first



Will do Silver, I’ve got a stainless steel alien coil that’s itching to be used in the hadaly, ohms out to .20 and I have one in my entheon. Flavour is superb on it. 
Might also try an ni80 flapton coil in it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (13/4/18)

KZOR said:


> There is your first problem. The Hadaly was brought into this world with one solemate as part if his destiny and that solemate goes by the name "Framed Staple". When a person uses the Hadaly and gives the opinion " very,very good" then we have a problem. Words like amazing, fantastic, brilliant and so forth should be uttered when the Hadaly is treated, caressed and dressed in the correct manner.
> 
> Jokes aside ...... i will try a simple 24ga build only if you try a framed staple.


And this is the reason I have been practicing coil builds 14 hours a day for the last 5 days...need to actually build an alien correctly so I can move on to the Staggered. I love my Hadaly, currently running with an Alien I managed to build, and the flavour is fantastic, can't wait to get a Staggered in there!! Thanks to this Thread I just got more motivation...To the coiling room! HiHo @Silver away!! (Couldn't help myself)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> And this is the reason I have been practicing coil builds 14 hours a day for the last 5 days...need to actually build an alien correctly so I can move on to the Staggered. I love my Hadaly, currently running with an Alien I managed to build, and the flavour is fantastic, can't wait to get a Staggered in there!! Thanks to this Thread I just got more motivation...To the coiling room! HiHo @Silver away!! (Couldn't help myself)



Thats the spirit @Steyn777 
14 hrs a day for 5 days - my word - thats a heck of a lot of coil building!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (13/4/18)

Silver said:


> Thats the spirit @Steyn777
> 14 hrs a day for 5 days - my word - thats a heck of a lot of coil building!


@Silver it's a heck of a lot of wrapping wire on different wire ...wouldn't call it coil building just yet. Lol. I'm fantastic with mohawking though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yas786 (14/4/18)

Well I’ve finally joined the hadaly club officially today, went to the post office to collect it. In absolute perfect condition but gave it a really good clean with some soap as it has been used a few times and there was a few specks of dried up juice near the post holes. So all cleaned up and ready to go. Will try a few builds out on it. 

A few things I’d like to ask, the drip tip isn’t that great so will have to try and source a few more. I’m going to see if any of the entheon drip tips fit. 
Also is it just mine or is it a very tight fight to get the cap onto the base?? Might need to lubricate it with some ejuice as it’s quite hard to push down onto the base. 

Anywho here’s some obligatory pics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

nice @Yas786 

Yeah, the driptip is not the best. I am using the driptip from the Merlin Mini - one of the most comfy tips I've used.

Mine is also tight so I lubed it up with PG/VG and it was a bit better. But still quite tight. Actually, mine doesn't always go all the way down to the bottom, like a fraction of a mm remaining, but no point forcing it because it doesnt matter. Just makes my OCD flare up a bit...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yas786 (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> nice @Yas786
> 
> Yeah, the driptip is not the best. I am using the driptip from the Merlin Mini - one of the most comfy tips I've used.
> 
> Mine is also tight so I lubed it up with PG/VG and it was a bit better. But still quite tight. Actually, mine doesn't always go all the way down to the bottom, like a fraction of a mm remaining, but no point forcing it because it doesnt matter. Just makes my OCD flare up a bit...



Haha like me silver, I’ve lubed it up and it now goes on like a dream. Like yours there is about half a mill gap even if I push down hard on it.

But at the moment got a .17ohm ni80 flapton build in it and dear god it’s better than the entheon with the hadeon cap on it lol.

Managed to over squonk it as well :/ but been vaping on it for the past hour and I’m slowly getting used to squonking on it.

For me like the entheon, it’s a winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Haha like me silver, I’ve lubed it up and it now goes on like a dream. Like yours there is about half a mill gap even if I push down hard on it.
> 
> But at the moment got a .17ohm ni80 flapton build in it and dear god it’s better than the entheon with the hadeon cap on it lol.
> 
> ...



Thats just marvellous
Thanks for the feedback, now i dont feel so bad about my small gap too, hehe
Enjoy, its a lovely flavour that comes out of this rda, no question about that


----------



## Pixstar (14/4/18)

I used spare o-rings from another RTA and it fits much better. Unfortunately I can't recall which o-rings I used (was a while back, when I first got the Hadaly) but I'm sure you have spare rta's lying around you could try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (14/4/18)

On two of my Hadaly's I have removed one of the O rings and it is working like a charm with no leaking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yas786 (14/4/18)

Ok so not sure if it’s just me or the hadaly is a noisy little thing. 

Air holes wide open I get a high pitched whistling, even with just 2 air holes or even the air holes partly closed off. I still get a high pitched whistling when having a long tug on it. 

Any ideas guys?? I can live with it but I’d prefer a quieter noise. 

Still living the flavour from it.


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Ok so not sure if it’s just me or the hadaly is a noisy little thing.
> 
> Air holes wide open I get a high pitched whistling, even with just 2 air holes or even the air holes partly closed off. I still get a high pitched whistling when having a long tug on it.
> 
> ...



The whistling means its running at optimal performance
Its a sign from the manufacturer....

Only joking.. @Yas786 

Not sure how to curb the whistling but maybe move the top cap slightly - might change the airflow a fraction and quieten it down a bit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yas786 (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> The whistling means its running at optimal performance
> Its a sign from the manufacturer....
> 
> Only joking.. @Yas786
> ...



Haha that’s what I was thinking but looking around the net, I see a few people have had this issue. 

It’s not the end of the world lol, once I’ve finished off this bottle I’ll take it apart and see what’s causing the whistling. Some say it’s the coil placement or the wicking. 

I’ve tried closing off the airflow a bit and it’s not as loud as wide open. So that’s helped a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Yas786 said:


> Haha that’s what I was thinking but looking around the net, I see a few people have had this issue.
> 
> It’s not the end of the world lol, once I’ve finished off this bottle I’ll take it apart and see what’s causing the whistling. Some say it’s the coil placement or the wicking.
> 
> I’ve tried closing off the airflow a bit and it’s not as loud as wide open. So that’s helped a bit.



If i recall from other whistling devices (not the hadaly) it has to do with the sharpness of the metal ridge inside the cap and guys would file it down to improve it. Turbulence reduction. Not sure if thats the issue here but might be the coil placement as you say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

@KZOR, i know you like the Hadaly and a framed staple coil 

What is your coil resistamce approximately.
What coil ID do you use in the Hadaly?
And what power do you typically vape it on?
At what height do you install it?

Am looking for tips to improve my Hadaly flavour


----------



## Christos (14/12/18)

Silver said:


> @KZOR, i know you like the Hadaly and a framed staple coil
> 
> What is your coil resistamce approximately.
> What coil ID do you use in the Hadaly?
> ...


Do you have a pic of your build?
The coil needed to be extremely low so you would be able to see the coil if looking through the air flow hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Christos said:


> Do you have a pic of your build?
> The coil needed to be extremely low so you would be able to see the coil if looking through the air flow hole.



I will take a pic when i next can, thanks @Christos 
My coil is indeed quite low
Will check this


----------



## M.Adhir (14/12/18)

I've tried a few different builds in the Hadaly. My go to is 3.5 mm - anywhere from 4 to 6 wraps depending on the device its going on. 
Currently - 3.5mm 5 wrap dual fused Claptons, (2x28 SS, 36 ni80) running on the 75c bf. Just shines with flavour. 
Coil positioning is high - can just see the bottom of the coil through the airflow. 
This is a popping build - makes alot of noise and is full of flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Thanks @M.Adhir 
That's is helpful


----------



## Faheem777 (14/12/18)

My coil positioning is the same as @M.Adhir, works the best when the airflow hits the bottom of the coil. My preferred build is using The Coil Company Nano Fused Clapton which ohms out just under 0.9 and I run them around 35w. I prefer this build as it gives a much cooler Vape given the size of the chamber.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (15/12/18)

Silver said:


> @KZOR, i know you like the Hadaly and a framed staple coil
> 
> What is your coil resistamce approximately.
> What coil ID do you use in the Hadaly?
> ...



3mm ID FSA from Smiley at around .3 ohms. Push the coiling rod down as much as it will go till the rod sits flush against the lip of the deck. That’s the perfect height for me. If you look through the airflow u can just barely see the bottom of the coil and out the other side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/18)

Thanks for all the inputs. 

Am using the vandyvape superfine Clapton wire. 

Just 5 wraps. I did 2.5mm , not 3mm. Came out at 0.49 ohms. Probably should have done an extra wrap or 3mm or both. Next time...







As low as it goes with the mandrel on the lip @Amir






Looking through the airhole you can just see the bottom of the coil






So let's see how it goes. I had a conventional 26g coil in there before. So let's see how the fused Clapton wire compares. It's not a smiley coil or another exotic but let's see ...

Will be back to report.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/12/18)

Had a chance to vape on the new coil

Its nice. Fast ramp, good flavour. Nice to vape on. But its not as crisp as the standard wire i had in there before. Its more volume of vapour but not as crisp and defined.

The thing is I like my vapes crisp especially on the fruity menthols, i think this coil is probably better suited to the dessert juices.

Will keep it in for a while and see how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo (15/12/18)

Silver said:


> Had a chance to vape on the new coil
> 
> Its nice. Fast ramp, good flavour. Nice to vape on. But its not as crisp as the standard wire i had in there before. Its more volume of vapour but not as crisp and defined.
> 
> ...


@Silver i use the exact same wire.... find it to be the business if you chasing flavour. It is not a stealthy vape though .. lots of crackling going. I for one do not mind as flavour it my main game... 6 wraps with 2.5 mm id will bump the ohms up to about .6 and 7 to just on or over 0.7... at 30 watts the etheon, o x atty , juggerknot and intake are in there happy place, so i think the haddy will perform like a stripper on her opening night at Sun City..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/18)

Gringo said:


> @Silver i use the exact same wire.... find it to be the business if you chasing flavour. It is not a stealthy vape though .. lots of crackling going. I for one do not mind as flavour it my main game... 6 wraps with 2.5 mm id will bump the ohms up to about .6 and 7 to just on or over 0.7... at 30 watts the etheon, o x atty , juggerknot and intake are in there happy place, so i think the haddy will perform like a stripper on her opening night at Sun City..



Thanks @Gringo 
When I did the 5 wraps, I realised after installing it that I probably should have done 6
Glad to hear it works well for you. I will try with 6 wraps next time.

Lol - on the Sun City comment - hehe -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (15/12/18)

3.5 mm high placement sounds like a small racecar backfiring lol. Pity videos don't upload here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/18)

Over the past two days I have done *three new builds in the Hadaly. *

I don't have spare exotic coils (Claptons, aliens) and I can't build them myself so I decided to have a go at various parallel coils with *Kanthal *wire and see what happens.

*All are 2.5mm ID. 6 or 7 double wraps. *

*26 Gauge Kanthal*
First up is the *26 gauge.* It's quite thick and sturdy and nice to build with. Holds its position so wicking doesn't even budge it.

7 double wraps. About 0.45 ohms.






Verdict - it's nice. But not crisp. I find it quite similar to the vandyvape fused Clapton wire. More wet. Decent ramp. Too warm. Overall not bad but I want something more defined and crisp.

*27 gauge Kanthal*
Next we go to slightly thinner wire. 27ga. This was 6 double wraps and came to 0.5 ohms.






Verdict - it's a bit better. Slightly more crisp. Slightly faster ramp. This is more my style. But I want it a tad more crisp and a bit cooler. It's still a little bit too warm.

*28 gauge Kanthal*
Next I moved to even thinner wire. Trusty 28g. 7 double wraps. Came out at 0.6 ohms.






Verdict - *so far the best of the three for me.* More crisp. Faster ramp. Not hot. This is how I like it. It's not the most voluminous vape but for me it suits the Hadaly better because I'm after flavour definition and crispness. Not boomy big clouds. And the Hadaly has fairly restrictive airflow anyway.

Am going to leave this coil in for a while and see how it goes over the next few days.

I still want to try a top class custom coil from Smiley to compare. 

But for now this simple coil will do for flavour tasting on the Hadaly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JB1987 (17/12/18)

This was rather informative, thanks @Silver . Personally, I find the coils from Smiley and The Coil Company are by far the best on the market, so much care, attention and craftsmanship. I buy them whenever I can afford to (which is not often) , but they're worth the money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Gringo said:


> @Silver i use the exact same wire.... find it to be the business if you chasing flavour. It is not a stealthy vape though .. lots of crackling going. I for one do not mind as flavour it my main game... 6 wraps with 2.5 mm id will bump the ohms up to about .6 and 7 to just on or over 0.7... at 30 watts the etheon, o x atty , juggerknot and intake are in there happy place, so i think the haddy will perform like a stripper on her opening night at Sun City..




@Gringo I recoiled the Hadaly this afternoon to try remedy my atomizer short message on my RX200. It got sorted.

Was thinking of you when I did the coil and decided to give the vandyvape superfine MTL fused Clapton another go.

This time i did 8 wraps. 8 visible on the top and 7 on the bottom. 2.5mm ID
Came out to around 0.7 ohms.

Much much better than the original 5 wrapper I did. More flavour and better. Am enjoying it. Am vaping @Paulie 'a original Guava juice with added Menthol and the flavour is very good. Nice and full.

Thanks for the tip. Will keep this coil in for a while I think.

Forgot to take a pic of the installed coil. But I took a pic of it Wrapped on my screwdriver - so I can zoom in and count the wraps. Lol.

Something funky going on with the 4th wrap from the left. Dont know if thats a defect in the wire or me trying to tension it around the screwdriver so stretching it. Anyway, its working very well so far!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/18)

I like the idea of taking a photo to count the wraps. A useful tip for the age advantaged @Silver .

I am surprised at the deep machining marks on the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I like the idea of taking a photo to count the wraps. A useful tip for the age advantaged @Silver .
> 
> I am surprised at the deep machining marks on the Hadaly.



I could actually count the wraps on the fused clapton wire - just
But on my usual 28g wire its not easy
So i take a photo and then zoom in - makes it so easy to see if its 9 wraps or 8 etc

Agreed on the marks on the Hadaly - it is a bit strange
But it looks worse in the photo than in the flesh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (30/12/18)

Silver said:


> @Gringo I recoiled the Hadaly this afternoon to try remedy my atomizer short message on my RX200. It got sorted.
> 
> Was thinking of you when I did the coil and decided to give the vandyvape superfine MTL fused Clapton another go.
> 
> ...


GRINGO REALLY REALLY likes this ... 
Happy it worked out

Reactions: Like 2


----------

